# Denon AVR-1613



## MagHTGuy (Feb 2, 2012)

Recently purchased a new Denon 1613 for my home theater system. I'm currently running Polk TSi100 speakers and using Audioquest Forest HDMI cables from my sources. I noticed a pretty significant drop in video quality when passing the video through the AVR as opposed to directly to the television. Is there a break in period to warm up the receiver or the new HDMI cables(upgraded from Monster) or should I exchange the unit?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

MagHTGuy said:


> Recently purchased a new Denon 1613 for my home theater system. I'm currently running Polk TSi100 speakers and using Audioquest Forest HDMI cables from my sources. I noticed a pretty significant drop in video quality when passing the video through the AVR as opposed to directly to the television. Is there a break in period to warm up the receiver or the new HDMI cables(upgraded from Monster) or should I exchange the unit?


Hello,
Wow. Those are some pretty expensive HDMI Cables in comparison to the price of the AVR. The 1613 does not really do any sort of Video Conversion. It does not Transcode Component/S-Video/Composite to HDMI or even Video Scaling for that matter. It simply does Passthrough. 

Denon's more upper level AVR's offer some excellent Video Processing, but perhaps the best performance lies with the HQV Vida Processor used by Yamaha in their Aventage Series AVR's and a large swath of Onkyo's AVR Range. When the Aventage A3000 was Bench Tested by Audioholics, it scored a perfect 130/130 in a very rigorous battery of Video Tests.

There is great debate as to the virtues of really expensive HDMI Cables. Truth be told, if possible to still exchange them, I think it better to apply that money towards a higher end AVR or Speakers. I use AQ HDMI Cables, but got them for literally 80% off when Sound Advice went OOB. 2 of them ended up being defective and I now have 1 Chocolate HDMI Cable and a Cinnamon. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

MagHTGuy said:


> Recently purchased a new Denon 1613 for my home theater system. I'm currently running Polk TSi100 speakers and using Audioquest Forest HDMI cables from my sources. I noticed a pretty significant drop in video quality when passing the video through the AVR as opposed to directly to the television. Is there a break in period to warm up the receiver or the new HDMI cables(upgraded from Monster) or should I exchange the unit?


+1 on J. Jack's comments :hail:

Regardless of where you stand on the expensive/quality cable debate, if you are seeing a _drastic_ reduction in PQ it is NOT due to the cable/AVR needing to warm-up or a "break-in" period. Since the problem _only_ happens when you go through the AVR the problem is _probably_ in the AVR. :scratch:

Is everything connected with HDMI or are there other cables in the mix?


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

As a proud owner of the Denon AVR-1612, there is no difference in PQ going from my AVR to the monitor/TV or direct. As wgmontgomery pointed out, check that you do not have issues with other cables in the mix. If that reveals no change than chances are you will need to exchange the unit.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

ericzim said:


> As a proud owner of the Denon AVR-1612, there is no difference in PQ going from my AVR to the monitor/TV or direct. As wgmontgomery pointed out, check that you do not have issues with other cables in the mix. If that reveals no change than chances are you will need to exchange the unit.


Thanks for the input, ericzim. :TT There is _little-to-no _substitute for information from someone who actually owns the same equipment. 

I asked about other cables as there could be a problem/drop in PQ if- _for example_- the BDP is connected to the AVR with a y/c (s-video) cable, and HDMI is just used as monitor out. There are plenty of variations on this theme, but I wanted to know if HDMI is used through-out the system OR other cables need to be considered. :justdontknow:

Thanks again!!


----------

